# [nVidia] A propos des drivers sous gentoo, vos feedbacks

## El_Goretto

Après avoir fait l'expérience des drivers pour cartes ATI sous linux (les fglrx et radeon, mais pas r300), je me demandais ce qu'il en était côté nVidia.Plus particulièrement, quelles sont les avantages et inconvénients par exemple de nv sur le nvidia proprio et inversement (voire s'il y a d'autres drivers).

Parce que "chez nous", radeon est bien, sauf pour la 3D frisant le néant sur les cartes modernes. Et concernant fglrx, je crois que c'est maintenant de notoriété publique, c'est parfois une sacrée plaie.

Comme j'envisage bien sérieusement d'arrêter de baver sur les 8800 (la solution envisagée est à base de brouzoufs, lourds les brouzoufs tidiou), je me demandais si j'aurai au moins un équivalent potable à ma config actuelle, basée sur du xinerama à 2 écrans.

Bref, quels sont vos avis sur le support dans notre distro préférée des cartes de la marque. Pour les trolls (m'étonnerait qu'on y échappe), merci de les baliser  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bah c'est facile:

nv => pas d'accel 3D

nvidia => tout fonctionne nickel  :Very Happy: 

installation sans soucis pour les 2.

----------

## blasserre

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bah c'est facile:
> 
> nv => pas d'accel 3D
> 
> nvidia => tout fonctionne nickel 
> ...

 

+1000

----------

## Pongten

De plus, dans la dernière version disponible des drivers Nvidia, ils ont justement amélioré le support des écrans multiples  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Le support des 8800 n'est dispo que dans les driver beta.

J'ai une fx5700le depuis janvier 2005. J'utilise les driver proprio nvidia. Tout fonctionne sur ma carte, sortie vga, dvi et tv, et je peux faire du bi écran sans problème. Les performances sont bonnes (je fais tourner nexuiz, quake 3, enemy territory, unreal 2003...). 

Avec les driver libres nv, il n'y a pas d'accélération 3d, et c'est même plus lent en 2d qu'avec les driver proprio (ça se remarque sur les consoles).

J'ai déjà eu des prob de driver proprio qui ne compilent pas ou instables avec certains kernel (en général, le plus récent mais bon ça date de l'année dernière, avec gentoo, tout va bien), et j'ai assez peur que le support de ma carte soit retiré avant que je ne change de pc, enfin toutes les joies du logiciel propriétaire quoi :/

NVidia fait aussi des driver pour freeBSD et Solaris, donc on peut toujours allez voir ailleurs  :Smile: 

Globalement pour ce que j'ai essayé, les driver sont bon et stable, et supporte pas mal de truc (GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, composite (support de xvideo).

Il y a eu des améliorations pour le xinerama dans les derniers driver aussi.

Le seul prob que j'ai eu avec les derniers driver 9629, c'est avec DynamicTwinView (pour gérer l'ordre des écrans), ça joue avec les metamode, j'ai dû le désactiver pour avoir mes resolutions/fréquences habituels avec :

```

        Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

```

Les drivers nvidia incluent aussi un driver agp (je suppose qu'ils savent ce qu'ils font sur les chipset nvidia), ils gèrent aussi l'agp fast write et le Side Band Adressing (ok je sais plus ce que c'est xD) à activer via /etc/modules.conf.

Y'a pas mal d'options sympa aussi. J'aime bien l'ombre du curseur transparente  :Very Happy: , on peut changer le logo an lancement de xorg (plutôt que d'avoir un écran noir ou un écran nvidia).

Bref, des drivers proprio pas mal sans trop d'alternatives pour la 3d à part pour dans un futur plus ou moins éloigné, le projet nouveau qui est assez récent :

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/

----------

## Ey

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Bref, des drivers proprio pas mal sans trop d'alternatives pour la 3d à part pour dans un futur plus ou moins éloigné, le projet nouveau qui est assez récent :
> 
> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/

 

Et encore récent c'est déjà trop avancé comme terme... Il est en phase de début de développement plutot.

----------

## El_Goretto

Même pas un petit problème d'interaction avec un driver framebuffer, rien??  :Smile: 

Question framebuffer, çà passe sans soucis avec les drivers vesa classique, ou bien ya un dédié qui fonctionne? (euh, parce que radeonfb, raaah, je suis traumatisé à vie).

----------

## Pongten

Ca fonctionne très bien avec le framebuffer en vesa.  Car le driver proprio n'est pas compatible avec le nvidiafb du kernel.

----------

## TTK

Pbs de stabilité si tu utilises l'hibernation.

Les astuces qu'on trouve un peu partout sur le ouaibe plantent ma machine de façon aléatoire. J'en suis donc réduit à quitter X pour mettre mon portable en veille. Pas top.

Avec le driver nv ça marche nickel par contre.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Car le driver proprio n'est pas compatible avec le nvidiafb du kernel.

 

Ha-haaaaaaa!!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Bon, et bien merci à vous pour vos retours d'expérience, je dirais en conclusion que çà va pas aider mon banquier  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Une CG Intel avec ses drivers libres c'est très bien aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eu une chose étrange avec la dernière version du pilote propriétaire, il ne reconnaissait plus la résolution 1600x1200 alors que le précédent oui et je n'ai pas touché à la configuration.

----------

## Temet

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Pbs de stabilité si tu utilises l'hibernation.
> 
> Les astuces qu'on trouve un peu partout sur le ouaibe plantent ma machine de façon aléatoire. J'en suis donc réduit à quitter X pour mettre mon portable en veille. Pas top.
> 
> Avec le driver nv ça marche nickel par contre.

 

Si tu quittes X, tu perds ta session ... ta mise en veille ne sert donc à rien.

Pour ma part, j'utilise le drivers nvidia et ma mise en veille marche nickel! Le seul problème après, c'est pour le power down : a la fin d'un shutdown normal, si j'ai fait une mise en veille, 4 fois sur 5 il fait tout le shutdown, sauf le power down ... je dois appuyer sur le bouton, c'est tout.

----------

## Scullder

Pour les problèmes de driver nvidia, je conseille ce forum :  

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

C'est une bonne source d'info  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

et attention pour ce forum... comme partout, on trouve plus de gens qui parlent de problèmes que des gens pour qui tout va bien.

Pour te faire une idée des options des drivers nvidia, tu peux parcourir le readme qui se trouve sur le site officiel. ;-)

----------

## TTK

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu quittes X, tu perds ta session ... ta mise en veille ne sert donc à rien.
> 
> 

 

Si ... La reprise est bien plus rapide que le boot, et comme tout est en cache le lancement de X + firefox est immédiat. (je fais des mises en veille en RAM, pas sur le disque).

Par ailleurs, je me connecte toujours en console puis je fais startx si nécessaire. Donc des fois je fais des mises en veille sans quitter/relancer X puisque je suis en console.

Enfin, j'aime pas laisser une session active en veille. Qui sait qui va rouvrir l'écran ?? Donc de toute façon je quitterais fluxbox pour hiberner ...

Bref au final je ne suis pas si gêné par ce fonctionnement.

----------

## Temet

Tu peux activer le lock du screen au réveil ... ce qui fait qu'il te demandera ton mot de passe.

Je l'ai pas fait, m'enfin bon.

----------

## TTK

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu peux activer le lock du screen au réveil ... ce qui fait qu'il te demandera ton mot de passe.
> 
> Je l'ai pas fait, m'enfin bon.

 

Yes, mais si c'est ma femme qui relance le PC, il faudrait alors qu'elle lance une nouvelle session X en parallele de la mienne ... Bof ...

----------

## apocryphe

avec une 5650 go :

nvidia: tres bon, tout est fluide, le souci vient du fait que ce soit proprio: sur les portable la mise en veille marche difficilement (voir impossible ?? )

nv: leger, mais tres lent en condition bureautique: les term avec police lissé sont tres lent dans le defilement et font gonfler l'utilisation du cpu... les video sont de mauvaise qualité ( avec des pti tres blanc, et des defaut de decompression... important, visible a l'oeil nu)

lors du changement d'abi de xorg il faut tout de meme souligner que les nv etaient tout de suite utilisable alors que les proprio ont mis quelques mois... avant de l'etre...

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Avec ma FX5900XT sur un pc de bureau (pas portable) et les drivers proprio, je n'ai aucun problème : j'ai réussi (mais je n'utilise plus) à utiliser Xinerama (TwinView), l'accélération 3D fonctionne nikel, je viens d'installer Beryl (driver beta) et ca tourne aussi, bref, tout va bien.

Mais je n'ai jamais essayé le driver libre pour pouvoir comparer

----------

## apocryphe

Bon c'est peut etre Hors Sujet... mais que ce soit nv ou nvidia, pour les carte GO ( pour notebook ), aucun ne gere le scaling frequency ... et c est ben domage d'avoir une carte qui tourne a fond en permanence... alors que sur windows ca a l'air d'etre gere...

et nvlock... freeze les machine generalement ... ( enfin pou ma part c est le cas... sur ma 5650 Go )

----------

